# Smoking sausage in a WSM



## redt (Jan 16, 2016)

OK, so would appreciate some more help from the experts here - to add to the knowledge I have gained over the past few months. 

Want to smoke sausage on my 14" WSM using charcoal - I've been jury-rigging an electric hot plate in order to maintain the lower (130F - 170F) temperatures, and adding smoke using the AMAZN smoke tube. This works, but......

Typical outdoor temperatures lately are 45 - 65 degrees F, with negligible wind. I have tried using a modified minion method, but have been unable to maintain 130F - temp usually climbs rather quickly, and am unable to control it. Any suggestions?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2016)

Practice, practice, practice. What you are attempting is very hard to do. If it were me I would stick to the hot plate & the tube. This is where an electric smoker really works well. I have an MES that I only use for sausage, bacon, etc.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2016)

RedT said:


> OK, so would appreciate some more help from the experts here - to add to the knowledge I have gained over the past few months.
> Want to smoke sausage on my 14" WSM using charcoal - I've been jury-rigging an electric hot plate in order to maintain the lower (130F - 170F) temperatures, and adding smoke using the AMAZN smoke tube. This works, but......
> 
> Typical outdoor temperatures lately are 45 - 65 degrees F, with negligible wind. I have tried using a modified minion method, but have been unable to maintain 130F - temp usually climbs rather quickly, and am unable to control it. Any suggestions?



In my mini-WSM when I want temps that low I use very few briquettes, 4-8 total in a snake pattern. 1 lit briquette. I pipe in the smoke using my mailbox mod and AmazeN tube smoker. 

It's tough to do in the mini. I'd recommend trying it without anything cooking just to get the hang of it. 

I've only done it a few times. My GOSM works better so I use it instead. 

Since you have a hot plate build a small plywood box and use that as a sausage smoker.


----------



## redt (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info SmokinAl and Dirtsailor2003......... Guess I'll stick with the hot plate, cuz I don't think SWMBO would approve a Request for Purchase of an electric smoker!


----------

